# Why the receptacles looked crooked



## 480sparky

Found this one day doing a service call. I first noticed the receps looked a bit crooked. I took the cover off and found out why.

What else is wrong?


----------



## TOOL_5150

Hahaha :laughing: The guy that did that was better off just going home.

Thats horrible!


~Matt


----------



## 480sparky

I was there to investigate why the owners water heater took so long to heat the water. Turns out, it was hooked up to 120V instead of 240.


Hmmm., thinking about it, maybe I should have checked for 240 volts on these receps?


----------



## jbfan

Ok. How was the cover on?


----------



## 480sparky

jbfan said:


> Ok. How was the cover on?


Like this:


----------



## jbfan

Priceless!!!!


----------



## raider1

That is SWEET.:thumbsup: 

It has always amazed me the ingenuity that some scabs have.:laughing: 

Chris


----------



## 480sparky

"Mud ring? We don't need no stinking mud ring!"


----------



## itsunclebill

So. the bent box, upside down locknut, missing compression nut and ring, and apparent lack of ground pigtail get a pass?


----------



## JohnJ0906

I think finding that would actually render me speechless.... for a minute.  !


----------



## sparkysteve

I've seen some union hacks too, Raider1.


----------



## frank

I looked in the dictionary to discover a word to describe it - couldn't find one. Whatever next. There is always something new around the corner.

Frank


----------



## raider1

sparkysteve said:


> I've seen some union hacks too, Raider1.


I apologize for the use of the term "Scab" it was not intended as a union VS non-union comment. I intended the term "Scab" to mean an unqualified person. I should have used the term "Hack" instead.

I agree that whether or not someone is union or non-union has no bearing on what kind of work someone does. I have seen good and bad in both union and non-union work.

Chris


----------



## VegasVolts

itsunclebill said:


> So. the bent box, upside down locknut, missing compression nut and ring, and apparent lack of ground pigtail get a pass?



...not to mention that the box is nema-1 ...why even have a compression connector?...oh wait ..half a compression connector! ha, classic


----------



## Roger123

480sparky said:


> Like this:


Oh come on guys, this is just an illusions. That box is level, it's the wall that is a bit off!!!


----------



## 480sparky

Roger123 said:


> Oh come on guys, this is just an illusions. That box is level, it's the wall that is a bit off!!!


So the raceway is 'arrainged to drain!' :laughing:


----------



## rbj

Shouldn't there be a box-grounded metal cover plate or hasn't the sheetrocker shown up yet?


----------



## idoelectric

The real question is, did you leave it like that?


----------



## gilbequick

idoelectric said:


> The real question is, did you leave it like that?


The _real_ question is, did the homeowner pay to have it installed correctly?


----------



## 480sparky

idoelectric said:


> The real question is, did you leave it like that?


Yes, they didn't want to pay to correct it. I noted it on my invoice to CYA myself.


----------



## okeefe

Around here any existing code violations like that one in the picture have to be repaired if the inspector sees it or if the licensed electrical contractor reccomends it . If the customer does not want to pay for repairs then the job that you got a permit for does not pass untill it is fixed. Sometime it can create big problems because you go there to do a job and the inspector walks around and finds things in rooms you did not work in that were installed wrong and you have to fix it. Happens to me all the time.


----------



## dSilanskas

Ummm plaster ring.....:whistling2:


----------



## a-bulb

dSilanskas said:


> Ummm plaster ring.....:whistling2:


 Industrial cover. I hate seeing exposed 1900 boxes with ring cover and plate. :thumbup: nicer looking in my opinion.


----------



## idoelectric

> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they didn't want to pay to correct it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can walk away from that without correcting, then I guess you're a better man than I.
Click to expand...


----------



## 480sparky

idoelectric said:


> If you can walk away from that without correcting, then I guess you're a better man than I.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would fix it for free? C'mon over to my place, I've got plenty for you to do....
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnJ0906

idoelectric said:


> If you can walk away from that without correcting, then I guess you're a better man than I.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you do service work, without learning to walk away? I have customers refuse to have things fixed (outside the scope of the work we are doing) all the time. We can't do free work all the time.
> 
> If it is a safety hazard, I bring it to their attention, and note it on the work order that they sign.
> I would certainly prefer to make things right, but sometimes it just can't happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## Louieb

I hope they dont have any kids and are not breeding!


----------



## iaov

I have to walk away from stuff like this all the time. If I can fix something in a couple of minutes, fine, but if it takes more than a couple of minutes(5 or less) I want to be paid. I've found HO's to be particularly sensitive about these things when they installed them by themselves.


----------



## HighWirey

480sparky said:


> Found this one day doing a service call. I first noticed the receps looked a bit crooked. I took the cover off and found out why. What else is wrong?


Can't add anything to what else is wrong. Just what kinnna pipe is that, looks like old lacquered gas pipe. And that green box fitting is a . . .?

We cannot repair the worlds evils, just document and separate our work from the bad stuff.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## headrec

That picture is awesome hahaha.


----------



## 480sparky

HighWirey said:


> Can't add anything to what else is wrong. Just what kinnna pipe is that, looks like old lacquered gas pipe. And that green box fitting is a . . .. .


It's bona-fide EMT. You can see a dimple in it from a set-screw connection. It's just been recycled to it's current location.

Fitting is a compression. Or more accurately, _half_ a compression fitting.


----------



## Mackie

HighWirey said:


> Can't add anything to what else is wrong.



Rec's upside down... or not...

:stuart:


----------



## 480sparky

Mackie said:


> Rec's upside down... or not...
> 
> :stuart:


No, it's listing to starboard.....:laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906

480sparky said:


> No, it's listing to starboard.....:laughing:


Only if it is ship-board... :boat:


----------



## 480sparky

JohnJ0906 said:


> Only if it is ship-board... :boat:


It is. It's in the basement of the ship.

You know, the part that has a poured concrete hull...:jester:


----------



## Frasbee

God, I'm embarrassed to say that quite a few of the receptacles I've been installing look pretty bad, (though not _that_ bad).

The counter installers cut all the holes too large so we had to adjust the box and extend the arms so they'd anchor.

Unfortunately, this led to the covers not being capable of covering the lower portions, or being pushed out.

I hate it because I'm a perfectionist, and I also hate it because I'm gonna be the last person to touch those receptacles and it's going to look bad on me.


----------



## Mackie

You need a box stretcher!


----------



## flashian

Gent's I have just seen the uneven socket outlet that sparky 480 has posted. I have just finished costing some work for the company i am employed by here in the uk and have taken some pictures some of which may give afew sleepless nights i will post them next week for your consideration. It may allow you to rest easy in the "USA" as the pictures i will post will show that there some bad electricians here in the "Uk" as well


----------



## troubleshooter

i've installed and tore out more recepts than i care to count ... but i don't think i've seen anything that ... careless? :hammer: or perhaps uneducated? i'm pretty sure that even common sense should have come into play somewhere but, obviously not.


----------



## cdnelectrician

The conduit it sloped towards the receptacle to allow the electricity juice to flow more easily towards the load...


----------



## AWKrueger

JohnJ0906 said:


> idoelectric said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you do service work, without learning to walk away? I have customers refuse to have things fixed (outside the scope of the work we are doing) all the time. We can't do free work all the time.
> 
> If it is a safety hazard, I bring it to their attention, and note it on the work order that they sign.
> I would certainly prefer to make things right, but sometimes it just can't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning this lesson.
> 
> I have to do work in downtown Detroit in some rough spots. I wish I had a camera to bring to work to show you guys some of the sh*t I run across.
Click to expand...


----------



## ron

I agree it should be fixed but are you telling me a inspector can look at things you had nothing to do with and make you repair ? In Virginia when you get a permit it is for the work you are doing not existing violations, I can see the co. or insp. telling the custumer about problems but to make you do the repairs and not get paid is wrong IMO !


----------



## randomkiller

ron said:


> I agree it should be fixed but are you telling me a inspector can look at things you had nothing to do with and make you repair ? In Virginia when you get a permit it is for the work you are doing not existing violations, I can see the co. or insp. telling the custumer about problems but to make you do the repairs and not get paid is wrong IMO !


An inspector can't make you do anything that isn't in the scope of work the permit is filed for.


----------



## 480sparky

If an inspector can require you to repair things not in your scope, then I can make a killing flipping houses.

Here's how it will work: I'll buy a run-down, delapidated old house for next to nothing. It needs a new furnace & AC, new plumbing, new electrical.... you get the idea.

Now, I call up and EC and say, "Hey, I got this house, and I need an electrician to put in a couple of GFCIs in. I want to be legal, so get a permit to do so."

Now, along comes the poor sap of an EC, who shows up to install a couple GFCIs, and the inspector makes him upgrade the entire electrical system in my shack. Of course, I ain't gonna pay for it.... I didn't want it done. So the EC has to spring for a $10K upgrade just because I wanted two GFCIs installed.......


----------



## brian john

Ron where in VA are you?


Nothing surprises me anymore, or just when you think you have seen it all.


----------



## Bkessler

480 did you ever think this thread would have close to 4000 views?  And it was a statement not a question. Good work.


----------



## BDB

flashian said:


> have taken some pictures some of which may give afew sleepless nights i will post them next week for your consideration.


Did I miss where you posted these?


----------



## 480sparky

Bkessler said:


> 480 did you ever think this thread would have close to 4000 views?  And it was a statement not a question. Good work.


Is there a contest going on? Am I anywhere near the top?


----------



## Bkessler

You always have great info and great posts if there were a contest you would place very high.


----------



## sparkie

my suggestion is written letter detailing dangerous issues and photo's. don't be afraid to switch off.
I do and hand deliver a letter stating the installation has been left isolated.

within a year I've had
1) lady with mercedes coupe who couldn't afford tyres for it and the fuse box had no covers or barriers main switch you could touch 100 amp 240 volt tail terminals. numerous wires trailing across the garage floor.

2) installation which wasn't compliant (Dangerous) and needed full rewire, meter tails rubber and rubber starting to perish

3) local post office and shop-called to ask about reconnection of ring circuit, thought odd as shop work carried out by local contractor. Found that ajoining house had no earthing, deteriorated rubber cables.

4)TT system with 2.5 mm earth and no rcd-multiple faults

Makes me angry that we are powerless to disconnect or do anything about this, especially as children are involved


----------

